# Woodstar BS50 Router Table



## OrnJonasar (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi. I've just purchased a second-hand Woodstar BS50 Router table (via a house clearance on eBay.) it does work but is just the router and does not come with any manual or tools. Does anyone have this machine and if so, would someone be able to give me some basic instructions on this machine?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Orn and welcome. A name or nickname would be nice instead of having to refer to you by your user name. All my searches for it also come up in the UK and the specs say the motor is 240 volt. What I found says that it was a router table with built in motor which makes it a very small shaper at 1050 watts power which is a little small of medium powered for a router but it also came with 1/4 and 1/2 collets. It also seems to have been sold as a Sheppach with the same model number.

What is that you want to know about the machine?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

Good day

Welcome to the forum. 

Apologies for the slow response, I can read, but not respond to the forum at work.

I have a BS52, my manual got slight water damage, causing some corners to stick to one another, so it might be a bit of a hassle to scan it.

however, all is not lost, I found the manual for the BS52 in electronic format online. hope this helps, and that the two models are close enough to one another
http://myreader.toile-libre.org/uploads/My_50c5a2a158e3e.pdf


----------

